# Dian Sheng cubes?



## andrewvo1324 (May 26, 2008)

I heared they are some Pinoy cubes that are good as white diys?


Anyone know where i can buy one and whats your experience with them?


----------



## MasakitChan (May 27, 2008)

I've never heard anyone sells Dian Sheng cubes in other countries beside Philippines, so I think (But I'm not sure) that most Dian Sheng cubes are sold inside the Philippines. There are different colors of DS cubes though, but the most popular is white.

They do very good, actually about 60% as good as type A's do, only that it's noisier, has less tolerance in cutting corners, and as usual, stickers peel off, but in DS cube stickers they peel even after you can finish a Jnet session lol.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 27, 2008)

Oh that sucks ;[ Mabey i can get a friend to buy me one shes going there for summer.


Well i heared theres no screws? to adust tension?


----------



## MasakitChan (May 27, 2008)

Say what? DS cubes can have their screws adjusted, like a freaking DIY.

Btw, their screws look like the ones on type D C4Y DIYs.


----------



## bundat (May 27, 2008)

From my experience, DS cubes are almost identical in performance to the Rubik's speedcubing kit II (sold in Robinson's Toys'R'Us for P899).

IMO, they can do everything a DIY can do, even better. But you should try it for yourself.

And check out the "V-notches" under the center pieces. Not something other DIYs have. The notches also help keep edge pieces in place, and they make that "crunchy noise", which IMO is nice.


----------



## mrCage (May 27, 2008)

Hi 

I want to see picturess of such a cube. Both in assembled and disassembled state. 

-Per


----------



## MasakitChan (May 28, 2008)

I found no dissassembled Dian Shengs, coz they really are sold assembled o'ready.


----------



## Durben (May 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm also from the Philippines. But, where can you buy one? I want to buy one.
Thank you.


----------



## MasakitChan (May 29, 2008)

You can get them from most marketplaces, especially around Metro Manila. Don't know if there are still as many vendors selling it as they used to though.. you might have a tough time getting one.


----------



## Durben (May 29, 2008)

MasakitChan said:


> You can get them from most marketplaces, especially around Metro Manila. Don't know if there are still as many vendors selling it as they used to though.. you might have a tough time getting one.


Where did you buy yours?


----------



## MasakitChan (May 30, 2008)

A "palengke" near us.


----------

